# UK North East



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Would love to know if anyone from the North East was interested in a meet up!


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds like an excellent idea me and my 3 little ones would be up for it!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yey! where are you based?


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

Im based in Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, i'm originally from Washington! We'll have to meet up in the coming months, my two boys would love it


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

definately! my 3 are very vocal i must warn you when they see other chi's they get themselves all excited i dont know how but they seem to know their own kind, they dont like big dogs at all and Ellie has it in for springer spaniels for some reason all others are ok to but as soon as shes spots a springer she barks her little head off!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Health permitting I'd be up for it with my three too, i'm in sunderland.

I have to say though it would all depend on how well I felt on the day.
My lot havent ever seen any other chi's outside of thier home, but chico is rather a noisey sod and will bark his head off at any other dogs, we are trying to stop him doing it. He used to be fine and was let off lead and everything but has got so bad I am now scared to let him off!!!

But yeah, i would be up for a meet too. I know there are a few other people in the area, i'll spread word.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awsome! This would be great. Jack likes to bark too but i'm sure they'd be fine. Ollie is still a wee bit small so he needs a few weeks to grow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Has Ollie had his first jabs? Ive taken all mine out and carried them before theyve had their jabs.

I have spread word on other websites I visit.Should be good.

Chico REALLY does bark and lunge at other dogs, apparantly my fault for picking him up lots when he was little! So far he has never bitten anyone or any dog, but I am now too scared to let him off lead anymore


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Ollie has had all his shots and is ready to walk in a week, the only problem is - there isn't a harness small enough at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

have u tried a guniea pig one?
We had same problem with angel when we first got her, and a guniea pig one from pets at home fitted her just right.
And when they grow as quick as they do as pups who wants to pay out loadsa money every few months!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

oooo great idea! i'll try that! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

yw, someone here told me about it, I was so pleased to find something small enough lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

we got another person wanting to come along, as long as it is a weekend.

Any ideas where it would be?


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

would love to come but since im chi less at the moment i will wait till the next one lol since your all roughly in my area can you pm me with any chi breeders details would really appriciate it thanks joanne


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Joanne what type of chi are you looking for (or long or smooth haired) ? also what kind of price range? I know a couple of breeders but the chi's they breed are show standard and are a tad pricey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I know a few breeders too, again depends what youre looking for, they may actually be the same breeders deedee knows lol, u can always come along anyway and meet our chi's if you wanted.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

pms sent thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

ok we got another for the meet up aslong as it is a saturday and there are no shows on


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

oops just saw this thread - count me in as long as there aren't any shows and on a Saturday (I have to do Sunday Lunches in the pub)

who have you got coming along Janie?

Any ideas where it will be - What about one of the Parks? there is Stewarts Park in cleveland, South Park in Darlington.....then I don't know any more LOL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

or there's a nice pub IN BA< so I hear ha ha ha!!!
could meet up and get drunk at the same time lol

I'm not sure where we can go, it depends where everyone lives that wants to go, then we can try getting soemthing between us all


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

What about Durham, any parks near there? 

There are people from Newcastle, Sunderland and Cleveland so would that be somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

gosh, I dont know, I'm no good at geography lol

durham sounds fine to me though


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw I hope we can arrange something for the northeasties soon xx


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

I'm from Newcastle and would love to meet up with other Chi owners as I don't know anyone who has one!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

me and Lyanne are from the north east


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am too


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

hey guys im new to this site ive searched for ages lookin for chi forums im from redcar in teeside and have a 3 yr old chi would be great to meet people in the arse who have chi's to


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Redcar's not far from me, my friend lives there too - where did you get your chi from milliemoons?


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

i got my chi millie from a lady over in thornaby it would be great to have a chi meet up round the northeast


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Millie wasn't bred by someone called Barbara was she? I never seem to have the time - if I am not at dog shows then I am running about after the kids! or working. but yes it would be nice to have a meet up there are plenty of us on here.


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

yeah barbara is who i got her off shes a really nice lady very helpful i was speaking with her recently to its nice to be able to keep in touch also  so u know barbara to then?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm right near Redcar xx


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

milliemoons said:


> yeah barbara is who i got her off shes a really nice lady very helpful i was speaking with her recently to its nice to be able to keep in touch also  so u know barbara to then?


yes, I have known Barbara for MANY years - probably about 20-25 years! LOL She is lovely but a bit mad! shhh don't tell her I said that!


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

ha ha i wont yeah shes been really helpful when ever ive asked to do with my chi n actually i remember looking on your site when i was looking for chihuahuas then my customer val came in and told me bout barbara having 2 girls so i flew straight over to see lol i dont know if u know val ellis to?shes a chi breeder down this way also but i havent spoke or seen her for a long time cos she used to bring her dog into our salon x x


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

hey julie seems all the chis live right near to us n yet ive not seen many chihuahuas around at all lol i think i get probs bout 5 chis in our shop thats regular part from tht its very rare to see them x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

ooo do you have a dog salon? I will have to visit!


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

yep weve got a shop in redcar 7 years ive beem grooming for now


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

milliemoons said:


> ha ha i wont yeah shes been really helpful when ever ive asked to do with my chi n actually i remember looking on your site when i was looking for chihuahuas then my customer val came in and told me bout barbara having 2 girls so i flew straight over to see lol i dont know if u know val ellis to?shes a chi breeder down this way also but i havent spoke or seen her for a long time cos she used to bring her dog into our salon x x


Yes, Val is a very good friend of mine, I speak to her on the phone at least 2 to 3 times a week - I pop over to her house as well (my hubby has to go to James Cook for Lumber punctures every 3-4 weeks so I go for a coffee at her house. She is great.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

milliemoons said:


> yep weve got a shop in redcar 7 years ive beem grooming for now


Do you have a website? x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is actually going to organise anything :idea1:

We've discussed arranging a meet up of North East Chihuahua lovers late autumn/early in the new year perhaps who might be genuinely (not just nosey ) interested in helping support a Chihuahua Rescue in the area 

Unfortunately lil doggies would have to stay at home as it would be inside 

Barbara x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

milliemoons said:


> yeah barbara is who i got her off shes a really nice lady very helpful i was speaking with her recently to its nice to be able to keep in touch also  so u know barbara to then?


I bought my late Honey from Barbara when Hun was 3 years old. Your little one is posssibly related to her, if so she will be a gentle and very beautiful girl for sure 

Barbara x


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just wondering if anyone is actually going to organise anything :idea1:
> 
> We've discussed arranging a meet up of North East Chihuahua lovers late autumn/early in the new year perhaps who might be genuinely (not just nosey ) interested in helping support a Chihuahua Rescue in the area
> 
> ...


I would love to help. When a date is arranged I can get OH to get a day off work so he can stay at home with the dogs and kids


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

oh shes quiet a charecter lol i totally love and adore her to bits she so funny and cheeky ive put somw pics up on my profile but not sure if ppl can see them yet ive a customer who has 2 little girls who is related to mine he got them from barbara also but there a little older also the post uve put up bout being intrested in a chi rescue id be more than happy to try and help support it and if any way be involved to  and yes its bout time somebody started making plans for our meet up lol so come on gang lets organise


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> Do you have a website? x


hey julie no im sorry we dont have a website as such am sure we will have details on here somewhere though lol


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Yes, Val is a very good friend of mine, I speak to her on the phone at least 2 to 3 times a week - I pop over to her house as well (my hubby has to go to James Cook for Lumber punctures every 3-4 weeks so I go for a coffee at her house. She is great.


awww thats nice to know am sure she might remember me if u say uve spoken to rachael from trish's groomers she knows my mum to lol


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

milliemoons said:


> hey julie no im sorry we dont have a website as such am sure we will have details on here somewhere though lol


I'll definitely come over to visit! Even if it's just so you can meet my babies! x


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Is anything being arranged for this???
I think it would be a fab day out, and I would love to meet up with everyone. I think it a great idea to make it so we support a charity too.

Maybe Gemma could come along too, even if she doesnt yet have a chihuahua, it would be nice to meet her too and she could meet a few diff chi's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I have googled a map, added pins for roughly where people live,
so far I got:

Gateshead (newcastle)
Bishop Auckland
Sunderland
South Shields
Redcar


Once I added pins on the map the area in between that is the middle gives us a line along Durham, Houghton le spring, or if we wanted a beach there is Seaham.

Do people wanna wait until school holidays? or just any weekend?

(sorry, i dont wanna take over organising this and step on anyone's toes, but it does appear that decisions need to be made where and when lol, so if this is already being sorted just tell me to shut up)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone been to Hetton Lyons country Park?

wondering if it would be any good as a location for a meet up?

(I am still looking about on maps and stuff, so if anyone has any ideas be good to know, or like I say there is the beach)


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

...............................


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

whitworth hall is another I found, but I cant tell if it JUST a hotel, or a country park too.
The other is What Denise said, Kingfisher Country park.

How about going for on months time? July 4th, saturday?

again, just let me know If I am taking over and stepping on toes etc.

Would we do stuff like take a picnic go for walks etc?
I have no idea what you usually do.

We have to get as many people as possible along, so spread the word. !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

how about kingfisher park then? In the summer holidays, (When do they start lol)


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Summer Holidays start 20th July  Witworth hall, is that leeds? Where's kingfisher again?

Sounds like your making it happen


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgotten where whitworth hall is lol, I was looking for places middle of us all.

Kingfisher is durham (google it, it is online). I never been there before.

How about 25th july?
(Gives us time for another towards end of summer if we wanted then lol)

I will check if there are any shows on then or not.

If I am driving I'll organise who is coming with me, kid wise, and then maybe I can fill up any empty seats by picking others up, providing I have a car lol!!!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

25th is fine for me  will PM you xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

yaaay that will be two of us then lol.

I think gemma will try and make it too.

Let's let the small dogs take over the park lol


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

IWAC said:


> Is anything being arranged for this???
> I think it would be a fab day out, and I would love to meet up with everyone. I think it a great idea to make it so we support a charity too.
> 
> Maybe Gemma could come along too, even if she doesnt yet have a chihuahua, it would be nice to meet her too and she could meet a few diff chi's.


yep i agree to more the merrier hopefully be a decent day weather wise so we cud all just enjoy the day out anybody yet come up with any sugestions???in redcar we have the stray which is a great walk erm a few nice parks theres the top end of redcar along the beach called majuba other areas in not to sure on plus if we were to hold it inside some place im not to sure as to where on this one :S lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont have ANY ideas for inside, other than my house once I move lol!

That's why i was looking at country parks, beaches etc. And kingfisher park seems the only decent place i can find in the middle of us all, unless as i say a beach is wanted.


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

well if we all decide on a park then at least if its a lil to chilly we wont get blown all over the beach lol i think im not workin on the 25th so i should be fine to make then


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 2 beach tents and a wind breaker we could all cram into lol, now that WOULD be a picture not to miss!!

It seems kingfihser park is the best option at the minute, unelss anybody else has any suggestions


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Not sure what I am up to just yet - sure Leeds champ show has been moved as has East of England but if I am not doing anything I will deffo try to get along.


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

where is kingfisher park?ive not heard of it  lol


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

oh ive just looked its durham way looks very nice to me


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah but then we have to actually admit Denise was right and picked a good place to meet lol!!!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I could make it there and probably bring a couple or so friends and their Chi's along 
Or we'd just met there!

Barbara x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to pull out of this particular meet up.
Stuff going on....

Up to the rest of you if you still want to meet on that day at that venue.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll post when we hopefullly have our indoor meet up arranged although I WON'T be organising it, but can pass on details of any members genuinely interested 

Barbara x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I should be able to make another meet up later in the year, but just have too much stuff going on over the next few months now.

For those who do go I hope you all have a FAB time, I'll look forward to a post with lots of chat and photo's about it afterwards!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I didnt realise there were so many chi's around me


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Are you in the north east too? I assume you are.

It's interesteing to find so many in the area isnt it. 

Makes for good meet ups lol

my dogs havent seen many other chi's, apart from the gorgeous Leon....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wish i was in UK


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

.........................


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

IWAC said:


> Are you in the north east too? I assume you are.
> 
> It's interesteing to find so many in the area isnt it.
> 
> ...


Elmo's never met another chi, we never seem to see any yet there seems to be a surprising number of them on here.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

............................


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

We're just outside Newcastle, you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm in sunderland, there's a chi owner in south shields, newcastle, cleveland, durham...


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

....................


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

...................


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

..............................


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

lol.... my kids thought we meant that the first time we said we were going to washington, they were like WWOOOOOAAAHHHHH, and then when they realised were disspointed


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

................


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm on the other side of the Tyne to you


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

im redcar lol  hardly exiting i know i know lol


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

..........................


----------



## milliemoons (May 31, 2009)

where do u work julie?


----------

